
Chrome is moving to mark HTTP sites sending passwords etc as insecure - stilliard
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/08/chrome-is-helping-kill-http/
======
nailer
Blog spam. Original is [https://security.googleblog.com/2016/09/moving-
towards-more-...](https://security.googleblog.com/2016/09/moving-towards-more-
secure-web.html)

------
cjhanks
Every other report I have read stated /all HTTP sites/ are marked insecure.

If this report is accurate, that's wonderfully relieving.

Does anyone know with certainty?

~~~
stilliard
It appears to be just sites with forms that require passwords or other secure
data, at least for now, though this may change in the future.

